# Just looking for advice on a web host or blog site.



## Zpato

You can skip below the line for the important stuff heh..

Okay, so my old lady and I have planned a series of music/consciousness festivals (Zenergy Part II: Sl33p coming up August 24-27 near Asheville, NC.) We have always utilized the skills of a friend of ours for our design needs, but he basically went rogue and stopped talking to us after we told him the font he picked was too hard to decipher. But I digress..

We're trying to save money wherever we can so that we can get some big acts out to the fest (see Richard Devine,) so in my free time I've been learning photoshop to design the posters and handbills, (got a sweet enough design that a veteran I showed wanted to try and get her name on it lol. But I digress again..)

_______________________________________________________________

I initially wanted to design a website for the festival, and I still may, but being that I'm on a time crunch I'm leaning towards starting a blog. I really need to get this up ASAP so that people can start buying tickets online.

All I really need is a place to post a few pics, some text, and a couple paypal buttons. And I only need it through the end of August, (not looking to pay a yearly subscription, though a small monthly I could do.)

So what are your thoughts? Will a blog serve my needs well enough? And what are some potential hosts (cheap/reliable/intuitive is a +)?

Thanks all


----------



## Scythe Studios

Greetings,

Welcome to TSF!

Nice story..I wish you the best of luck for starters. I would advise the following:

1. Pick up a domain name, that way should the event really take off and you wish to establish a live website, the name is already secured by you. Services like Go Daddy Mobile - Domain Search, Go Daddy Commercials is what I would recommend. I've been using them for 10 years and never had a problem

2. I would setup a free blog and just have the domain redirect to the blog. You can use services like WordPress.com — Get a Free Blog Here, http://www.blogger.com, and http://www.tumblr.com all of which are free and there are many many themes out there you can choose from or design your own

If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to contact us!


----------

